# Organic-on-silicon complementary metal–oxide–semiconductor colour image sensors



## xps (Feb 14, 2015)

An interesting article on an new sensor: "to double the light-input surface area of each pixel"

Organic-on-silicon complementary metal–oxide–semiconductor colour image sensors
http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150112/srep07708/pdf/srep07708.pdf


----------

